# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كلمات رائعة لابن تيمية وابن القيم في سورة الفاتحة

## أم البراء وعائشة

"قال ابن الجوزي: وإني تدبرت أكثر أحوال الناس فرأيتهم في عقوبات لا يحسون بها، فأول عقوباتهم
إعراضهم عن الحق شغلا بالخلق،
ومن خفي عقوباتهم سلب حلاوة المناجاة ولذة التعبد،
ولكن ثمة رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات يحفظ الله بهم الأرض، بواطنهم كظواهرهم بل أحلى،
وسرائرهم كعلانيتهم بل أجلى،
وهممهم عند الثريا بل أعلى،
إن عرفوا تنكروا، وإن رؤيت لهم كرامة أنكروا،
تحبهم بقاع الأرض وتفرح بهم أفلاك السماء.أما سورة الفاتحة (اية الحمد لله  رب العالمين).. الحمد يتضمن مدح المحمود بصفات كماله وكلما كانت صفات كمال  المحمود أكثر كان حمده أكمل وكلما نقص من صفات كماله نقص من حمده بحسبها  ولهذا كان الحمد لله حمدا لا يحصيه سواه لكمال صفاته وكثرتها ولهذا أيضا لا  يحصي أحد من خلقه ثناء عليه كما يثني هو على نفسه.
( اياك نعبد واياك نستعين )..قال ابن تيمية: تأملت أنفع الدعاء فإذا هو  سؤال العون على مرضاته ثم رأيته في (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين).. ويقول أيضا  (اياك نعبد) تدفع الرياء، (واياك نستعين) تدفع الكبرياء، فإذا عوفي من مرض  الرياء ب (اياك نعبد) ومن مرض الكبر والعجب ب (اياك نستعين) ومن مرض الجهل  والضلال ب (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم) عوفي من أمراضه وأسقامه وتمت عليه  النعمة وكان من المنعم عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم.
العبادة تجمع أصلين: غاية الحب بغاية الذل والخضوع فمن أحببته ولم تكن  خاضعا له لم تكن عابدا له، والاستعانه تجمع أصلين: الثقة بالله والاعتماد  عليه، فقد نثق بشخص ولا نعتمد عليه وقد نعتمد عليه مع عدم ثقتنا به لحاجتنا  اليه، والتوكل معنى يلتئم من أصلين الثقة والاعتماد.
( اهدنا الصراط المستقيم ).. وفي سؤالنا لله اهدنا الصراط المستقيم نطلب  الهداية التي هي البيان والدلالة ثم التوفيق والالهام وبها يبطل قول من  يقول اذا كنا مهتدين فكيف نسأل الهداية؟ لأن المجهول لنا من الحق أضعاف  المعلوم وما نعرف جملته ولا نهتدي لتفاصيله تهاونا أو كسلا أو قدرا فأمر  يفوت الحصر. وإن هداية الصراط المستقيم تتضمن الشفاء من مرض الضلال ولذلك  كان سؤال هذه الهداية أفرض دعاء على كل عبد وأوجبه عليه كل يوم بكل صلاة  لشدة ضرورته وفاقته الى الهداية المطلوبة ولا يقوم غير هذا السؤال  مقامه.أنواع الهدايات التي يفتقر اليها العبد ويطلبها في الصلاة في (اهدنا  الصراط المستقيم) 1.أمور فعلها على غير الهداية علما وعملا وإرادة وتوبته  منها هي الهداية
2.أمور قد هدي الى أصلها دون تفصيلها.
3.أمور قد هدي اليها من وجه دون وجه.
4.أمور هو محتاج فيها الى أن يحصل له من الهداية في مستقبلها مثل ما حصل له في ماضيها.
5.وأمور يحتاج الى تصحيح الاعتقاد فيها.
6.وأمور هو قائم بها على وجه الهداية اعتقادا وإرادة وعلما وعملا فهو محتاج  الى الثبات عليها واستدامتها فكانت حاجته الى سؤال الهداية عظيمةأما أسباب  الاستقامة: 1.العلم بالله.2.العناية بالقلب.3.التوبة وكثرة الرجوع الى  الله.4.لزوم محاسبة النفس والاستمرار على مجاهدتها..وخروج القلب عن  الاستقامة[ إما ليبسه وقساوته أو لمرض وآفة فيه، فالقلب السليم ليس بينه  وبين قبول الحق ومحبته وإيثاره سوى إدراكه فهو صحيح الإدراك، تام الانقياد،  والقلب الميت القاسي لا يقبله ولا ينقاد له الهوى إمامه، والشهوة قائده،  والغفلة مركبه، والقلب المريض:ان غلب عليه مرضه التحق بالميت القاسي، وإن  غلبت صحته التحق بالسليم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

نقل طيب ، أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نقل طيب ، أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة .


أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك
جزيتِ خيرا غاليتي

----------


## أمة الغَنِيِّ

*جزاكم الله خيرا و عفا عنكم
من أروع ما قرأت فى تفسير الفاتحه و تدبرها ما ذكره ابن القيم -رحمه الله و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى و لا حرمنا لقائه فيها- فى كتابه "مدارج السالكين"*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> *جزاكم الله خيرا و عفا عنكم
> من أروع ما قرأت فى تفسير الفاتحه و تدبرها ما ذكره ابن القيم -رحمه الله و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى و لا حرمنا لقائه فيها- فى كتابه "مدارج السالكين"*


آمين آمين .. بارك الله فيك أسعدنا مرورك

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بوركت أختنا على النقل, جعله الله في ميزان حسنتك.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بوركت أختنا على النقل, جعله الله في ميزان حسنتك.


وفيك بارك الله واياكم أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

أحببت أن أضيف الى ما نقلته أختنا أم البراء وعائشة بارك الله فيها,ذكر أهل العلم في كلامهم على سورة الفاتحة أن أولها رحمة قال تعالى (الرحمن الرحيم), وأوسطها هداية قال تعالى (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم), وآخرها نعمة قال تعالى (الذين أنعمت عليهم), فبقدر ما للعبد من النعمة بقدر ما له من الهداية وبقدر ما له من الهداية بقدر ما له من الرحمة, وهذا نظير قوله تعالى (أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن ذرية ابراهيم واسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا اذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا )سورة مريم
والله أعلم.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أحببت أن أضيف الى ما نقلته أختنا أم البراء وعائشة بارك الله فيها,ذكر أهل العلم في كلامهم على سورة الفاتحة أن أولها رحمة قال تعالى (الرحمن الرحيم), وأوسطها هداية قال تعالى (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم), وآخرها نعمة قال تعالى (الذين أنعمت عليهم), فبقدر ما للعبد من النعمة بقدر ما له من الهداية وبقدر ما له من الهداية بقدر ما له من الرحمة, وهذا نظير قوله تعالى (أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن ذرية ابراهيم واسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا اذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا )سورة مريم
> والله أعلم.




وأضيف 
بقدر ما تكون بنا التقوى بقدر ما ننتفع من الهداية المذكورة

شكرا لإحسانكم وبارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> وأضيف 
> بقدر ما تكون بنا التقوى بقدر ما ننتفع من الهداية المذكورة
> شكرا لإحسانكم وبارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل


شكر الله لك وبوركتي أختنا أم البراء وعائشة, هلا بينتي لنا معنى (الرحمن)؟ للفائدة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> شكر الله لك وبوركتي أختنا أم البراء وعائشة, هلا بينتي لنا معنى (الرحمن)؟ للفائدة.


وفيك بارك الله أخي المفضال لعل هذا جواب طلبك ..

فوائد مختارة من شرح د/ نوال العيد حفظها الله على ا لنهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى 

(الرحمن - الرحيم) 
معنى الاسمين في حق الله تعالى:
الاسمان مشتقان من الرحمة و"الرحمن" أشدّ مبالغة من "الرحيم" ولكن مالفرق بينهما؟ 
الأول: أن اسم "الرحمن" هو ذو الرحمة  الشاملة لجميع الخلائق قي الدنيا وللمؤمنين في الآخرة، و"الرحيم" هو ذو  الرحمة للمؤمنين يوم القيامة، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: (ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ)، وقوله: (الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى)، فذكر الاستواء باسمه "الرحمن" ليعم جميع خلقه برحمته فكما أن العرش يعم جميع مخلوقاته فرحمته تتسع لجميع المخلوقات.
وقال: (وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا )، فخص المؤمنين  باسم "الرحيم" ولكن يشكل عليه قوله تعالى: (إِنَّ اللّهَ بِالنَّاسِ  لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ). 
الثاني: هو أن "الرحمن" دال على صفة ذاتية و"الرحيم" دال على صفة فعلية.
فالأول دال على أن الرحمة صفته، والثاني دال على أنه يرحم  خلقه برحمته، وإذا أردت فهم هذا فتأمل قوله: (وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ  رَحِيمًا ) وقوله: (إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ) ولم يجيء قط "رحمن  بهم" فعلم أن "رحمن" هو الموصوف بالرحمة، و"رحيم" هو الراحم برحمته، قال  ابن القيم بعد أن ذكر الفرق: وهذه نكتة لاتكاد تجدها في كتاب، وإن تنفست  عندها مرآة قلبك لم ينجل لك صورتها ". 
************************** 

* رحمة الله تغلب غضبه: 
وقد ثبت ذلك في صحيح البخاري وغيره من  حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لما  خلق الله الخلق كتب في كتابه ـ وهو يكتب على نفسه وهو وضع عنده على العرش ـ  إن رحمتي تغلب غضبي"، وفي رواية: "إن رحمتي سبقت غضبي"، وهذا الحديث موافق  لقوله تعالى: (كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ). 
س:لماذا سبقت رحمة الله غضبه ؟
يقول العلماء في ذلك: لأن الرحمة مقتضى ذاته المقدّسة، وأما  الغضب فإنه متوقف على سابقة عمل من العبد حادث. _ فقدم الرحمة التي هي  أصلا من صفاته ، وأما الغضب فإنه عارض على مايتوقف من سببه_. 
 وفي سبق الرحمة إشارة إلى  أن قسط الخلق منها أكثر من قسطهم من الغضب، وأنها تنالهم من غير استحقاق،  وأن الغضب لاينالهم إلا باستحقاق، فالرحمة تشمل الشخص جنينا ورضيعا وفطيما  وناشئا قبل أن يصدر منه شيء من الطاعة، ولايلحقه من الغضب إلا بعد أن يصدر  عنه من الذنوب مايستحق معه ذلك.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

كلام طيب أختنا أم البراء وعائشة بارك الله فيك, هل من مزيد في موضوع سورة الفاتحة؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> كلام طيب أختنا أم البراء وعائشة بارك الله فيك, هل من مزيد في موضوع سورة الفاتحة؟


جزاك الله خيرا لمتابعتك أخي الفاضل أما التعقيب على سورة الفاتحة فلا ينتهي وتستطيع لمس ذلك من شرح مدارج السالكين ولي عودة لأنقل تعقيب الشيخ ابن عثيمين عنها بوركتم

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*سورة الفاتحة سميت بذلك؛* *لأنه افتتح بها القرآن الكريم؛ وقد قيل: إنها أول سورة نزلت كاملة**.* *عن هذه السورة قال العلماء**:* *إنها تشتمل على مجمل معاني القرآن في التوحيد، والأحكام، والجزاء، وطرق بني آدم، وغير ذلك؛ ولذلك سميت «أم القرآن»، والمرجع للشيء يسمى «أُمًّا**».* *وهذه السورة لها مميزات تتميز بها عن غيرها؛ منها* *أنها ركن في الصلوات التي هي أفضل أركان الإسلا**م** بعد**الشهادتين**:**فلا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب؛**
**ومنها أنها رقية**:**إذا قرىء بها على المريض شُفي بإذن الله؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال للذي قرأ على اللديغ، فبرىء: «وما يدريك أنها رقية**»
.* *وقد ابتدع بعض الناس اليوم في هذه السورة بدعة،* *فصاروا يختمون بها الدعاء**،** ويبتدئون بها الُخطب ويقرؤونها عند بعض المناسبات،**
**وهذا غلط: تجده مثلاً إذا دعا، ثم دعا قال لمن حوله: «الفاتحة»: يعني اقرؤوا الفاتحة؛ وبعض الناس يبتدىء بها في خطبه، أو في أحواله ـ وهذا أيضاً غلط؛ لأن** العبادات مبناها على التوقيف، والاتِّباع**.* *
**قوله تعالى: {بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**}:**
**فإذا قلت: «باسم الله» وأنت تريد أن تأكل؛ تقدر الفعل: «باسم الله آكل**»* *وقدرنا الفعل متأخراً لفائدتين**:* *الفائدة الأولى: التبرك بتقديم اسم الله عز وج**ل**.* *والفائدة الثانية**:* *الحصر**؛ لأن تأخير العامل يفيد الحصر، كأنك تقول: لا آكل باسم أحد متبركاً به، ومستعيناً به إلا باسم الله عز وجل* *و{الرحمن} أي ذو الرحمة الواسعة؛** ولهذا جاء على وزن «فَعْلان» الذي يدل على السعة**.* *و{الرحيم} أي الموصل للرحمة من يشاء من عباده؛* *{**الرحيم}. و{الرحمن الرحيم}: اسمان من أسماء الله يدلان على* *الذات، وعلى صفة الرحمة، وعلى الأثر: أي الحكم الذي تقتضيه هذه الصفة**.* *والرحمة التي أثبتها الله لنفسه رحمة حقيقية دل عليها السمع والعقل،**
**أما السمع فهو ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة من إثبات الرحمة لله؛ وأما العقل: فكل ما حصل من نعمة، أو اندفع من نقمة فهو من آثار رحمة الله**.* *هذا وقد أنكر قوم وصف الله تعالى بالرحمة الحقيقية، وحرّفوها إلى* *الإنعام، أو إرادة الإنعام، زعماً منهم أن**العقل يحيل وصف الله بذلك**؛* *قالوا: «لأن الرحمة انعطاف، ولين، وخضوع، ورقة؛ وهذا لا يليق بالله عز وجل»، والرد عليهم من وجهين**:* *الوجه الأول: منع أن يكون في الرحمة خضوع، وانكسار، ورقة؛ لأننا نجد من الملوك الأقوياء رحمة دون أن يكون منهم خضوع، ورقة، وانكسار**.* *الوجه الثاني: أنه لو كان هذا من لوازم الرحمة، ومقتضياتها فإنما هي رحمة المخلوق؛ أما رحمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى فهي تليق بعظمته، وجلاله، وسلطانه؛ ولا تقتضي نقصاً بوجه من الوجوه* *من فوائد الاية**:* *1.**إثبات** هذين الاسمين الكريمين {الرحمن الرحيم} لله عز وجل؛ وإثبات ما تضمناه من الرحمة التي هي الوصف، ومن الرحمة التي هي الفعل**.* *2* *ـ ومنها**:* *أن ربوبية الله عز وجل مبنية على الرحمة الواسعة للخلق** الواصلة؛ لأنه تعالى لما قال: {رب العالمين} كأن سائلاً يسأل: «ما نوع هذه الربوبية؟ هل هي ربوبية أخذ، وانتقام؟ أو ربوبية رحمة، وإنعام؟» قال تعالى: {الرحمن الرحيم**}.
*
*
** 

*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*﻿** 
**{**الْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَـلَمِينَ** }* *قوله تعالى: {الحمد لله رب العالمين**}:
{**الحمد} و**صف المحمود بالكمال مع المحبة، والتعظيم؛ الكمال الذاتي،**والوصفي**،* *والفعلي**؛ فهو كامل في ذاته، وصفاته، وأفعاله؛ ولابد من قيد وهو** «**المحبة، والتعظيم**»**؛**
**قال أهل العلم**: «**لأن مجرد وصفه بالكمال بدون محبة، ولا تعظيم: لا يسمى حمداً**؛ وإنما يسمى* *مدحاً**»**؛* *

**تجد بعض الشعراء يقف أمام الأمراء، ثم يأتي لهم بأوصاف عظيمة لا محبة فيهم؛ ولكن محبة في المال الذي يعطونه، أو خوفاً منهم؛ ولكن حمدنا لربنا عز وجل حمد* *محبة، وتعظيم**؛**
**و«أل» في {الحمد} للاستغراق: أي** استغراق جميع المحامد**.* *وقوله تعالى: {لله} اللام للاختصاص، والاستحقاق؛ و«الله» اسم ربنا عز وجل؛ لا يسمى به غيره؛ ومعناه: المألوه ـ أي المعبود حبّاً، وتعظيماً**.* *
**و{الله}: هو أصل الأسماء؛ ولهذا تأتي الأسماء تابعة له**.* *
**وقوله تعالى: {رب العالمين}؛**
**«**الرب**»:* *هو من اجتمع فيه ثلاثة أوصاف: ا**لخلق، والملك، والتدبير**؛ فهو الخالق، المالك لكل شيء، المدبر لجميع الأمور؛**
**و{العالمين**}**:* *قال العلماء**:* *كل ما سوى الله فهو من العالَم**؛ ففي كل شيء من المخلوقات آية تدل على الخالق: على قدرته، وحكمته، ورحمته، وعزته، وغير ذلك من معاني ربوبيته**.* *فوائد الآيات**:* *1* *ـ من فوائد الاية**:* *إثبات الحمد الكامل لله عز وجل**،* *2* *ـ ومنها: أ**ن الله تعالى مستحق مختص بالحمد الكامل من جميع الوجوه؛ ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم إذا أصابه ما يسره قال: «الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات»؛ وإذا أصابه خلاف ذلك قال: «الحمد لله على كل حال**»**.* *3* *ـ ومنها**:* *تقديم وصف الله بالألوهية على وصفه بالربوبية؛ وهذا إما لأن «الله» هو الاسم العلَم الخاص به، والذي تتبعه جميع الأسماء؛ وإما لأن الذين جاءتهم الرسل ينكرون الألوهية فقط**.* *

**
**قوله تعالى: {مالك يوم الدين**}

**صفة لـ{الله}؛ و{يوم الدين} هو يوم القيامة؛ و{الدين} هنا بمعنى الجزاء؛ يعني أنه سبحانه وتعالى مالك لذلك اليوم الذي يجازى فيه الخلائق؛ فلا مالك غيره في ذلك اليوم؛ و«الدين» تارة يراد به الجزاء، كما في هذه الاية؛ وتارة يراد به العمل، كما في قوله تعالى: {لكم دينكم ولي دين} [الكافرون: 6]، ويقال: «كما تدين تُدان» أي كما تعمل تُجازى* *من فوائد الاية**:

1.**اثبات الملكية لله يوم الدين**
**فإن قال قائل: أليس مالك يوم الدين، والدنيا؟* *فالجواب**:* *بلى؛ لكن ظهور ملكوته، وملكه، وسلطانه إنما يكون في ذلك اليوم؛ لأن الله تعالى ينادي: {لمن الملك اليوم} [غافر: 16] فلا يجيب أحد؛ فيقول تعالى**: {**لله الواحد القهار} [غافر: 16]؛ في الدنيا يظهر ملوك؛ بل يظهر ملوك يعتقد شعوبهم أنه لا مالك إلا هم؛* *فالشيوعيون مثلاً لا يرون أن هناك ربًّا للسموات والأرض؛ يرون أن الحياة: أرحام تدفع، وأرض تبلع؛ وأن ربهم هو رئيسهم**.* *
{**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ** }* *قوله تعالى: {إياك نعبد}؛ أي لا نعبد إلا إياك{نعبد} أي* *نتذلل لك أكمل ذلّ**؛ ولهذا تجد المؤمنين يضعون أشرف ما في أجسامهم في موطىء الأقدام ذلاًّ لله عز وجل: يسجد على التراب؛ تمتلىء جبهته من التراب ـ كل هذا ذلاً لله؛ ولو أن إنساناً قال: «أنا أعطيك الدنيا كلها واسجد لي» ما وافق المؤمن أبداً؛ لأن هذا الذل لله عز وجل وحده**.* *و«العبادة» تتضمن فعل كل ما أمر الله به، وترك كل ما نهى الله عنه؛ لأن من لم يكن كذلك فليس بعابد**:

**لو لم يفعل المأمور به لم يكن عابداً حقًّا؛ ولو لم يترك المنهي عنه لم يكن عابداً حقًّا؛ العبد: هو الذي يوافق المعبود في مراده الشرعي* *؛ ولا يمكن أن يكون قيامه هذا بغير معونة الله؛* *و«الاستعانة**»* *طلب العون؛ والله سبحانه وتعالى يجمع بين العبادة، والاستعانة، أو التوكل في مواطن عدة في القرآن الكريم؛ لأنه لا قيام بالعبادة على الوجه الأكمل إلا بمعونة الله، والتفويض إليه، والتوكل عليه**.


**يقول ابن تيمية : تأملت أنفع الدعاء فإذا هو سؤال الله العون على مرضاته ثم رأيته في الفاتحة في (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين) ..فإياك نعبد (تدفع الرياء) وإياك نستعين (تدفع الكبرياء) فإذا عوفي العبد من مرض الرياء باياك نعبد ومن مرض الكبر والعجب بإياك نستعين ومن مرض الضلال والجهل ب(إهدنا الصراط المستقيم) عوفي من أمراضه وأسقامه وتمت عليه النعمة وكان من المنعم عليهم( غير المغضوب عليهم**)* *الفوائد**:* *1* *ـ من فوائد الاية**:* *إخلاص العبادة لله**؛ لقوله تعالى: {إياك نعبد}؛ ووجه الإخلاص**:* *تقديم المعمول**.* *2* *ـ ومنها: إخلاص الاستعانة بالله عز وجل، لقوله تعالى: {وإياك نستعين} حيث** قدم المفعول**.* *فإن قال قائل: كيف يقال: إخلاص الاستعانة بالله وقد جاء في قوله تعالى**: {**وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى} [المائدة: 2] إثبات المعونة من غير الله عز وجل، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «تعين الرجل في دابته، فتحمله عليها، أو ترفع له عليها متاعه صدقة**».* *فالجواب: أن الاستعانة نوعان**:* *استعانة تفويض**؛ بمعنى أنك تعتمد على الله عز وجل، وتتبرأ من حولك، وقوتك؛ وهذا خاص بالله عز وجل؛**
**واستعانة بمعنى المشاركة فيما تريد أن تقوم به**:* *فهذه جائزة إذا كان المستعان به حيًّا قادراً على الإعانة؛ لأنه ليس عبادة؛ ولهذا قال الله تعالى**:* *{**وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى} [المائدة: 2**].* *فإن قال قائل: وهل الاستعانة بالمخلوق جائزة في جميع الأحوال؟* *فالجواب**:** 
**لا؛** الاستعانة بالمخلوق إنما تجوز حيث كان ا**لمستعان به قادراً عليها**؛ وأما إذا لم يكن قادراً فإنه لا يجوز أن تستعين به**:* *كما لو استعان بصاحب قبر فهذا حرام**؛ بل* *شرك أكبر**؛ لأن صاحب القبر لا يغني عن نفسه شيئاً؛ فكيف يعينه! وكما لو ا**ستعان بغائب في أمر لا يقدر عليه**، مثل أن يعتقد أن الولّي الذي في شرق الدنيا يعينه على مهمته في بلده: فهذا أيضاً* *شرك أكب**ر؛ لأنه لا يقدر أن يعينه وهو هناك**.* *فإن قال قائل: هل يجوز أن يستعين المخلوق فيما تجوز استعانته به؟* *فالجواب: الأولى أن لا يستعين بأحد إلا عند الحاجة، أو إذا علم أن صاحبه يُسر بذلك، فيستعين به من أجل* *إدخال السرور عليه**؛* *وينبغي لمن طلبت منه الإعانة على غير الإثم والعدوان أن يستجيب لذلك**.* *قوله تعالى: {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم**}:* *والمراد بـ«الهداية**»* *هداية الإرشاد وهي دلالة فقط على الهداية**
**،**ثم هداية التوفيق** ؛ فأنت بقولك: {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم} تسأل الله تعالى* *علماً نافعاً، وعملاً صالحاً**؛ فالأولى ليس فيها إلا مجرد الدلالة والله عز وجل قد هدى بهذا المعنى* *جميع الناس** كما في قوله تعالى**:
{**شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدىً للناس} [البقرة: 185]؛**

**والثانية فيها التوفيق للهدى واتباع الشرع كما قال تعالى**:
{**وأما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى} [فصلت: 17] {فهديناهم} أي بيّنا لهم الحق، ودَلَلْناهم عليه؛ ولكنهم لم يوفقوا**.

* *والمراد بـ{الصراط} الطريق؛* *و{المستقيم} أي الذي لا اعوجاج فيه**.*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*الفوائد**:* *من فوائد الاية**:
1.* *لجوء الإنسان إلى الله عز وجل بعد استعانته به على العبادة أن* *يهديه الصراط المستقيم؛** لأنه لابد في العبادة من** إخلاص**؛ ومن** استعانة** يتقوى بها على العبادة**

2.* *أن الصراط ينقسم إلى قسمين: مستقيم، ومعوج؛**
**فما كان موافقاً للحق فهو مستقيم، كما قال الله تعالى: {وأن هذا صراطي مستقيماً فاتبعوه} [الأنعام: 153]؛ وما كان مخالفاً فهو معوج**

* *{**صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّآلِّينَ** }.* *قوله تعالى: {صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم} عطف بيان لقوله تعالى: {الصراط المستقيم}؛* *
**والذين أنعم الله عليهم هم المذكورون في قوله تعالى**:
**{**ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً}. [النساء: 69**].* *قوله تعالى: {غير المغضوب عليهم}: هم اليهود،* *وكل من علم بالحق ولم يعمل به**.* *قوله تعالى: {ولا الضالين}: هم النصارى قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم،* *وكل من عمل بغير الحق جاهلاً به* *الفوائد**:* *1* *ـ من فوائد الايتين: ذكر** التفصيل بعد الإجمال**؛ لقوله تعالى**:* *{**اهدنا الصراط المستقيم**}:* *وهذا مجمل؛* *{**صراط**الذين أنعمت عليهم**}:* *وهذا مفصل؛* *
**لأن الإجمال، ثم التفصيل فيه فائدة: فإن النفس إذا جاء المجمل* *تترقب، وتتشوف للتفصيل، والبيان**، فإذا جاء التفصيل ورد على نفس مستعدة لقبوله متشوفة إليه* *2* *ـ ومنها: انقسام الناس إلى* *ثلاثة أقسام؛**

**قسم أنعم الله عليهم؛**

**وقسم مغضوب عليهم؛* *

**وقسم ضالون؛ وقد سبق بيان هذه الأقسام**.* *وأسباب الخروج عن الصراط المستقيم**:* *إما الجهل؛ أو العناد؛** والذين سبب خروجهم العناد هم المغضوب عليهم، وعلى رأسهم اليهود؛ والاخرون الذين سبب خروجهم الجهل كل من لا يعلم الحق، وعلى رأسهم النصارى؛ وهذا بالنسبة لحالهم* *قبل البعثة* *ـ أعني النصارى؛ أما بعد البعثة فقد* *علموا الحق، وخالفوه؛** فصاروا هم، واليهود* *سواءً ـ كلهم مغضوب عليهم**.* *3.* *بلاغة القرآن، حيث جاء التعبير عن المغضوب عليهم باسم المفعول الدال على أن الغضب عليهم حاصل* *من الله تعالى، ومن أوليائه**.* *4* *ـ ومنها: أنه ي**قدم الأشد، فالأشد**؛ لأنه تعالى قدم المغضوب عليهم على الضالين؛**
**لأنهم أشد مخالفة للحق من الضالين؛ فإن المخالف عن علم يصعب رجوعه بخلاف المخالف عن جهل**

* *وعلى كل حال السورة هذه عظيمة؛ ولا يمكن لا لي، ولا لغيري أن يحيط بمعانيها العظيمة؛ لكن هذا قطرة من بحر؛ ومن أراد التوسع في ذلك فعليه بكتاب «مدارج السالكين» لابن القيم رحمه الله**.
**تم بحمد الله*

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

أحسنتي أختنا أم البراء وعائشة على هذا الجهد المميز, جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وميزان من حفزك على ذلك قولي آمين.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أحسنتي أختنا أم البراء وعائشة على هذا الجهد المميز, جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وميزان من حفزك على ذلك قولي آمين.


أحسن الله اليك أخي الفاضل .. آمين

----------


## صفيه

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاكم الله خير


واياكم اختي الفاضلة

----------


## بلعيد أحمد

أشكل علي تصدير المشاركة ب: قال ابن الجوزي؟؟؟ هل المقصود ابن قيم الجوزية، أو الإمام ابن الجوزي المعروف صاحب صيد الخاطر، وتلبيس ابليس، أعني الإمام أبا الفرج عبد الرحمان بن الجوزي المتوفي سنة 597 هـ؟ فكثيرا ما يتم الخلط بين العلامة ابن القيم، أو ابن قيم الجوزية، تلميذ الإمام ابن تيمية، وبين الحافظ أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بل ابن قيم الجوزية الأخ الفاضل

----------

